# Help me Identify this Teal



## ssm (Jan 11, 2010)

This teal was harvested where I hunt at in west Alabama. I was not on the hunt when it was killed, but there were 6 blue wing teal and two of this type teal that lit, and were watched for several minutes.  They first thought Cinnamon Teal when they were on the water becasue of the reddish colored head and breast.  The wing coloration of blue / green has me puzzled.   What ya think it is?


----------



## ducks4u (Jan 11, 2010)

*teal*

bluewing


----------



## ssm (Jan 11, 2010)

With a red head and chest?  There is no White patch on the cheak either.  Have killed hundreds of blue wings and green wings in LA as has the guy that shot it, looks similar but yet different than all the others.

Can't get a large pic to upload, looks very strange in a big pic.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamon cross????

not real sure, but he is pretty, very nice coloration!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 11, 2010)

thats a cinnamon teal


----------



## ssm (Jan 11, 2010)

Must be a hybrid has characteristics of a cinnamon and green wing.  

But what is strange, there were two identical hybrid teal in with 6 regular blue wings.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamon/blue cross


----------



## ducks4u (Jan 11, 2010)

*teal*

This time of year blue wings are out of plumage. Have killed a few that have looked like that, That is a male if you were wondering. A Female doesn't have that green.I dissagree with the cross thing. Here are pics of male and female in full plumage.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 11, 2010)

definitely a mounter!!!


----------



## ducks4u (Jan 11, 2010)

*teal*

I just thought of something. that could be a green wing and blue wing cross. I might have to change my anwser.


----------



## ssm (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a close up, the burnt orange coloration is what throws me.

Cinnamons have blue and green on the wing bars.

Green Wings have just a green patch.

Bluewings have just a blue patch.

I think.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cinnamon/ Bluewing cross


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Jan 11, 2010)

Greenwing/ Blue Wing cross


----------



## wingding (Jan 11, 2010)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> definitely a mounter!!!
> 
> 
> Need to put it on the wall


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 11, 2010)

its got the red eyes of a cinnamon, but the faint white racing stripe in front of the eye like a blue wing....its a cinnabon!!!!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 11, 2010)

BWT/CT hybrid.


----------



## Trigg (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool duck!!!  

I also think its a bwt/cinn hybrid and not a bwt/gwt because of the red on the chest and red eye.  Neither blue wings or green wings have that feature.  The faint white stripes on the front of the face suggest blue wing...just my .02

Either way, he'd have a special place on my wall.  Congrats!


----------



## MIG (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamon X bw

see site below, second pic down.

http://blog.nikonbirding.com/2008/10/enjoying-hybrids.html


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 11, 2010)

MIG said:


> cinnamon X bw
> 
> see site below, second pic down.
> 
> http://blog.nikonbirding.com/2008/10/enjoying-hybrids.html



Bingo I was right


----------



## folded77 (Jan 11, 2010)

cinnamon x bluewing


----------



## clent586 (Jan 11, 2010)

folded77 said:


> cinnamon x bluewing




Xx2


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 11, 2010)

thats pretty neat


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 12, 2010)

you'll never shoot another.  Call the taxidermist now!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 12, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> you'll never shoot another.  Call the taxidermist now!



Did someone say Taxidermist?!?


----------



## GTN (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats to someone on a couple of awsome birds. I would say cinnamon/bluewing to. Notice the darker colors on top of the head that resemble a bluewing to.


----------



## oscar (Jan 12, 2010)

looks like a coooott to me


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 12, 2010)

mountable mutt for sure


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 12, 2010)

cinnablue or blinamin


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 12, 2010)

i like blinamin


----------

